# "FBI-Approved Channeler" background check



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Will Australia accept an FBI background check obtained through an FBI-approved channeler?

FBI — List of FBI-Approved Channelers for Departmental Order Submissions

These guys can get the report in your hands in less than a week. I spoke with one of them on the phone and they said the FBI is currently taking 6-8 weeks to respond to background check requests submitted directly to the FBI. That may or may not be true, but if it's true it won't be in time for when I need it.

They said the report states that it's an FBI background check but it has the logo of the channeler instead of the FBI logo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

Probably not. You should only use the method DIAC give you on their web site or you could be wasting your money. I dont know what the rush is, DIAC know how long it takes to get a certificate from each country and will give you plenty of time to get it when they ask you for it. They will also extend that time if it has yet to arrive so long as it has been ordered.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi expatrocks,

All you need to do is notify your immigration case officer that you have submitted your fingerprints to FBI and you have been told that it will take about 6-8 weeks for it to be processed. Maybe include the web link of the FBI page that states this so they can verify this themselves. They can just update their records that you are working on this and will wait to proceed in your application once they receive it. This is what I did and had no issues. 

I've not heard of this FBI-approved channeler. Must be something new and maybe it is more acceptable in the US for job clearances? But I don't know if you want to risk using this for Australia who are probably more familiar with receiving the document directly from the FBI.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi shel,

In regards to your question what is the urgency of the DIAC to get these documents. In my situation when I received the email from DIAC regarding the requirements to send in medicals, police clearance, etc. I was only given a month to have all this information submitted. In the first email that I received when I had lodged in my visa application, it clearly stated to wait to provide the medicals, police clearance, etc. until requested by the immigration case officer. I guess any applicant can start the requests for these items before being requested. But I believe the medicals, police clearance, etc. is only valid for up to a year. If the application is not yet assigned to an immigration case officer before the expiration of those documents, the applicant will have to redo all those things again.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> Probably not. You should only use the method DIAC give you on their web site or you could be wasting your money. I dont know what the rush is, DIAC know how long it takes to get a certificate from each country and will give you plenty of time to get it when they ask you for it.


I will be traveling in Europe while my visa is being processed so I'm trying to do as much as I can before I leave, although someone will be in the US receiving documents for me and contacting me for instructions. I think police clearance and medicals are the only things I'm supposed to wait to do until requested during the processing of my visa application.

Police Clearance options:
1. submit everything to the FBI before I leave and my person in the US will hold onto the report until it's requested from Australia at which time they will send it to Australia
2. have my fingerprints taken now, fill out all paperwork, have my person in the US submit all of it to the FBI once requested to do so from Australia, and send the report to Australia once it's received from the FBI
3. do either #1 or #2 but also submit a report from an FBI-approved channeler along with my visa application in case it is sufficient since it would speed the processing of my visa

Medical options:
1. go to an approved doctor now and submit the health report with my visa application
2. wait to go to a doctor until requested to do so by Australia and submit the health report from an approved doctor somewhere in Europe

Would calling the Australian consulate here in the US and asking these questions do me any good?



> medicals, police clearance, etc


May I ask what sort of things fall under the category of etc? I thought they would only request medicals and police clearance while processing the visa application.



> I've not heard of this FBI-approved channeler.


Here is specific information about what an FBI-approved channeler does:

"FBI-approved Channelers receive the fingerprint submission and relevant data, collect the associated fee(s), electronically forward the fingerprint submission with the necessary information to the FBI CJIS Division for a national criminal history record check, and receive the electronic record check result for dissemination to the individual. An FBI-approved Channeler simply helps expedite the criminal history record information on behalf of the FBI."

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/background-checks/fbi-approved-channelers


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

expatrocks said:


> Will Australia accept an FBI background check obtained through an FBI-approved channeler?
> 
> FBI — List of FBI-Approved Channelers for Departmental Order Submissions
> 
> ...



DIAC doesn't accept channelers, they specifically state so in their downloadable police checks manual . Scroll down to "United States" and you'll see it written clearly in the "notes" section.



http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

May I ask what visa you applied for and when you lodged the application? When you lodged your application you should have received an email from the DIAC stating the approximating time of the specific visas. The reason I'm asking is because based on what some people have posted on this forum, some visas are quicker to process than others. Example, visa 176 processes faster than visa 175 because it is a sponsored visa. 

You may try contacting the consulate at the Australian Embassy located in Washington D.C. The one time I had called to ask a question, it went to a voicemail and stated to leave contact information. I did but no one ever called me back. I think the consulate office might be more helpful for people having issues with their Australian passport and visa labels. I did use the Australian Embassy to certify my US passport since I couldn't get any other US government office to do this for me. But I just checked their website and followed the instructions of how to request what I needed to do through FEDEX.

For your peace of mind, it's probably best that you submit your request from the FBI to get your clearance started. As for the medicals - (physical, blood work, and xray), after you get this done, your doctor will send it directly to DIAC. I don't know if you can do this without first being assigned an immigration case officer? Although I believe the one medical form you are supposed to enter the ID you were given on the email you received when you lodged your application will reference you in their system. You may need to contact DIAC if it's possible to provide your medicals before you are assigned to a case officer. The panel doctor that you will need to go to will send your xray and the other forms he/she has completed through regular mail and not online. 

The other category under "etc." were documents like verification of employment, bank statements, paystubs...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

jb12 said:


> The other category under "etc." were documents like verification of employment, bank statements, paystubs...


If you don't mind my asking, what did you originally submit for your employment verification that they requested more proof?


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Stormgal,

I actually sent all those items when the immigration case officer originally requested it. He actually did not request any more proof. I applied back in 2010 and regarding the visa 175 requirements shown in immi.gov.au. An example documented was to show payment of my work. The way to do this was send some copies of my paystubs and bank statements indicating that same amount deposited in my account. I may have over done it. But I was thinking if I was the case officer, I don't know if one document stating that I work for some company and I make this salary would be sufficient enough. I figured sending these additional documents would satisfy the case officer to *not* want to question me.

Before I was assigned to a case officer, I actually was contacted by email from someone in DIAC questioning the work experience I had filled in the application. It had requested work experience from the time of my college graduation to when I started working professionally. I didn't really start working for the company until 3 months from graduation and didn't fill this out in the form. The DIAC rep wanted to know what I did for those 3 months. I was kind of surprised with that question considering I only thought they wanted to know when I actually started work. In the form, I just put unemployed for those 3 months. So if they were picky for that piece of information that I thought had no relevance, what more for proving my salary.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

jb12 said:


> Hi Stormgal,
> 
> I actually sent all those items when the immigration case officer originally requested it. He actually did not request any more proof. I applied back in 2010 and regarding the visa 175 requirements shown in immi.gov.au. An example documented was to show payment of my work. The way to do this was send some copies of my paystubs and bank statements indicating that same amount deposited in my account. I may have over done it. But I was thinking if I was the case officer, I don't know if one document stating that I work for some company and I make this salary would be sufficient enough. I figured sending these additional documents would satisfy the case officer to *not* want to question me.
> 
> Before I was assigned to a case officer, I actually was contacted by email from someone in DIAC questioning the work experience I had filled in the application. It had requested work experience from the time of my college graduation to when I started working professionally. I didn't really start working for the company until 3 months from graduation and didn't fill this out in the form. The DIAC rep wanted to know what I did for those 3 months. I was kind of surprised with that question considering I only thought they wanted to know when I actually started work. In the form, I just put unemployed for those 3 months. So if they were picky for that piece of information that I thought had no relevance, what more for proving my salary.



Thanks for giving us this very valuable info! wow, so they actually read files before a CO is due to contact you, that's very interesting. 

Did you submit a letter from HR directly stating the dates worked, salary paid, etc? I would imagine an HR letter would be enough in those circumstances (with the paystubs), but I'm wondering now. I wasn't really lurking around DIAC's site in 2010 to have noticed what the requirements were - only if my skillsets were on there.
Thanks for answering again!


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> DIAC doesn't accept channelers, they specifically state so in their downloadable police checks manual . Scroll down to "United States" and you'll see it written clearly in the "notes" section.


Thank you for that. Not the answer I wanted but it's good to have confirmation. It says:

"While FBI checks can be obtained through private companies, only FBI checks directly issued by the FBI are accepted by DIAC."

I wasn't sure if the DIAC required the FBI results to be sent directly to them, but from that same document:

"The FBI will send the results directly to you."

So that answers that too.



> May I ask what visa you applied for and when you lodged the application?


I haven't submitted the application yet but I think it will be a 176.



> I did use the Australian Embassy to certify my US passport since I couldn't get any other US government office to do this for me. But I just checked their website and followed the instructions of how to request what I needed to do through FEDEX.


This makes me wonder if my method of obtaining a certified copy of my passport is valid. I brought it up here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/101007-certified-copies.html

I took photocopies of my passport to a notary and he had me write:

"I, My Real Name, certify this to be a true copy of the original documents."

Then he notarized my statement. Should that be sufficient?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

expatrocks said:


> I took photocopies of my passport to a notary and he had me write:
> 
> "I, My Real Name, certify this to be a true copy of the original documents."
> 
> Then he notarized my statement. Should that be sufficient?


I actually did not certify/ notarize my passport because the website states that if you get documents scanned in color, it would suffice.

From DIAC's site:

_Providing scanned copies of documents is recommended as it is faster. Scanned copies of non-certified original documents are acceptable, provided they are in colour. Black and white copies will only be accepted if they are certified copies. Scanned copies of your Police Clearance Certificates are acceptable for the processing of your application._

Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

The HR department from my company no longer handles providing letters that verify employment. Our company actually hires an outside company to do this. There was one selection to choose for immigration purposes. I believe it did show my work title, current salary (I believe the previous 2 yrs as well), and the date when I stared work for the company. This letter was generic format and had a phone number that if anyone had a question, to call the phone number. 

I don't know if the information they showed in 2010 is located anymore in immi.gov.au But I did a quick research in the internet and came upon a website that indicated somewhat the information that was shown when I lodged my application : proof to show for australia 175 visa

The point system has changed since 2010. The points required when I applied was 120 points and up to age 45. That was when each occupation was assigned points already. Now I think they don't assign points specifically to the occupation. But it's divided by education level, # of yrs working, and increased the age up to 50. 

I think the process now is that the national assessment authority is the one that will provide advice to the DIAC depending on all the relevant documents you send. All depends what the national assessment authority requires. Then the DIAC will determine what points to award you based on their recommendation. The one below is for engineering as an example. 

_Skills assessment authority

Before you can migrate to Australia as a skilled migrant you must have your skills assessed by the relevant national assessment authority. The assessment authority for your occupation is Engineers Australia.
See: Engineers Australia

If you want to claim points for your qualifications and/or work experience in your nominated or closely related occupation you should forward all the relevant documents to the relevant skills assessing authority. Based on your documents, the assessing authority will provide advice to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship on your qualifications and/or work experience. The department will consider this advice when awarding points for your qualifications and work experience.

Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the assessing authority will be unable to provide advice to the department. In these circumstances, the department will make a determination of how many points will be awarded to your qualifications.
_


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Quote from Stormgal: 
*I actually did not certify/ notarize my passport because the website states that if you get documents scanned in color, it would suffice.*

Did the DIAC actually accept this? I think you may have misinterpreted the passport request. It stated to show documentation that the biodata of your passport is a certified true copy. That would mean you need to get a copy of the biodata page of your passport to be notarized as what expatrocks had done. Or to send your passport to the Consulate at the Australian Embassy to do the biodata certification at a fee. You may check out their website for the details.

The information you had documented "scanned copies of non-certified original documents are acceptable, provided they are in colour". However, it clearly states in the visa application that you need to send your passport biodata page as a certified true copy. I also had to send a certified true copy of my passport biodata page to the national assessment authority which required one too. 

The information regarding the scanned copies pertain to certified documents such as university transcripts (official transcripts). Non-certified original documents would be like the police clearance letters. It already has the official letter head with contact information and some have signatures.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Stormgal,

I should clarify better what I meant above. Having a document be a certified true copy is not related to how it needs to be scanned. You must first have your biodata page of your passport page notarized/certified. Then you can scan this document that would have your biodata page (your picture, passport id, date of issue, expiration date...) in addition, on this document there will be signatures, seals, or stamp by the person/consulate notarizing or certifying this biodata page.

By just scanning your biodata passport page as is does not make it a certified true copy. I don't know if the DIAC does further investigation to confirm that the person that notarized the document is legit. 

_From DIAC's site:

Providing scanned copies of documents is recommended as it is faster. Scanned copies of non-certified original documents are acceptable, provided they are in colour. Black and white copies will only be accepted if they are certified copies. Scanned copies of your Police Clearance Certificates are acceptable for the processing of your application._


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey JB12 -

I am just going to let them ask me for it if they need it. The problem is that I not only uploaded a color scanned copy, but the black and white notarized copy as well that I had submitted for my skills assessment (since the DIAC wants to see everything that we had submitted to get our skills assessed). I think that will be enough for now. If not then I'll get it notarized when they ask for it. But I somehow doubt they'll ask for this given the documentation I have uploaded.

But thanks a lot for giving me the information, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

I guess if they contact you about your passport biodata page, you'll know what you need to do  

I didn't really pay attention with the statement they had about you need to have colored copies for non-certified documents and black and white copies for certified documents. I just scanned the original documents as I received them.

I think the questioning of documents really comes from the person evaluating them.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

How is the proof of skills assessment and IELTS provided to a state for SS and DIAC? Via original documents? Will a state return those documents to me so I can provide them to the DIAC, or do I need to obtain two copies of those documents?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you not apply online & upload either a colour or certified copy?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

_shel said:


> Do you not apply online & upload either a colour or certified copy?



The problem is that in some States, it is not permitted to "certify" true copies. You have to have them done a certain way that will conform both to the notary and to DIAC. But DIAC states that it's okay to upload original color scanned documents, so I'm going to leave it as is until they raise the issue. (The additional black and white copy I uploaded was just a photocopy of my passport that was basically a "general affidavit" signed by a notary stating that this passport is mine. It was accepted by ACS, so lets see if DIAC will accept it)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

They really like to make things difficult dont they? I honestly think it's down to individual CO and assesors in the skills body & states. I sent DIAC copies certified by a policeman I work with and was told by everyone it wouldnt be accepted that UK police officers were not on the list and others had been rejected for the same. But my CO accepted them!


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> How is the proof of skills assessment and IELTS provided to a state for SS and DIAC? Via original documents? Will a state return those documents to me so I can provide them to the DIAC, or do I need to obtain two copies of those documents?





> Do you not apply online & upload either a colour or certified copy?


I'm a little confused. Was this in response to my question?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol it was, I thought you didn't need to send originals unless applying paper instead of online or if your CO or state specifically requested them from you?


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi expatrocks,

For the skills assessment, I sent the originals via courier (FedEx or DHL). In my case, I needed to send official university transcripts with the envelope still sealed. That included the certified true copy of my passport bio data along with a resume. Each skill assessment organizations have diiferent requirements. Follow what it states to send and you should be okay. The documents required for the online visa 175, I sent all electronically by scanning the original documents. At anytime if the case officer questions the scanned document, they can request you to send a copy through mail.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> I thought you didn't need to send originals unless applying paper instead of online or if your CO or state specifically requested them from you?





> I sent all electronically by scanning the original documents. At anytime if the case officer questions the scanned document, they can request you to send a copy through mail.


Ah, I thought SS and DIAC would want me to mail everything in in addition to submitting everything electronically like I had to do with the ACS for my skills assessment. For SS and DIAC, I only need to submit documents electronically?


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, I believe if you apply online for visa 176, then all required documents will be sent electronically.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

So I should make copies of my original IELTS and ACS skills assessment documents, send the originals to NSW for SS, and use the copies for DIAC?


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the NSW SS. Follow what the instructions state. I'm thinking if you are applying online for the NSW SS online, then we can assume, you will just need to scan the original documents and send them electronically. If it's a paper application then you will need to send original copies. As for the DIAC, applying online usually means original documents will be scanned and sent electronically.

When you fill out the application, it should state somewhere how the documents will be sent. 

I hope that it's clear.

But if you are still worried. You can always get duplicate original copies or certified copies. So that the person handling your paperwork while you maybe outside of the country will be covered.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, sounds like a good plan. Do you know how to go about getting duplicate original copies?


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

I would think that would just require requesting two copies? Example, you need to get a copy of your official university transcripts. Order two copies - one for NSW SS and one for DIAC. Same example goes for certified true copies like your passport bio-data page. Order/request two copies.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Alright, I can do that with the IELTS for sure when I show up for the test. For the ACS skills assessment I'll try writing them a letter requesting a second copy I suppose?


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Others can probably comment about what they are sending regarding the IELTS because I didn't take this test. But for the skills assessment, depending which assessing authorization that you are assigned to, the price to get a 2nd copy can be pricey. I think from mine back in 2010, it was $75 for a second copy. I didn't get it since I thought it was too expense for just a letter.

Maybe I gave bad examples. I think for results ACS skills assessment, you can probably make a copy in color if it's in color and send them the hard copy if they request paperwork. The letter that I received from my assessment organization had a formal letter head and signature of who approved it.

Just know that the DIAC and NSW SS can't expect people to send the actual original copies. 

My suggestion would be just to read what the application form states what type of copies to send.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

CAn I apply for FBI Background check before submitting EOI ? Since it takes about 12 to 18 weeks to procur the results from FBI , i can have it ready and save time ? 

OR It is mandatory to apply for FBI check only after I am asked for it by the CO/DIAC?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

hawaiisurf said:


> CAn I apply for FBI Background check before submitting EOI ? Since it takes about 12 to 18 weeks to procur the results from FBI , i can have it ready and save time ?
> 
> OR It is mandatory to apply for FBI check only after I am asked for it by the CO/DIAC?


You can "frontload" them - that's what I did - not with the FBI, but with my 
State checks. (you have to get your local States rap sheet as well). The only thing is that both the FBI and State police checks have expiration dates. My State police checks said "not valid after 3 months" or something like that. The FBI does take forever processing background checks, though, but if you don't have any type of record and you're in the US, you should get it just a bit sooner than what their website says.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

hawaiisurf said:


> CAn I apply for FBI Background check before submitting EOI ? Since it takes about 12 to 18 weeks to procur the results from FBI , i can have it ready and save time ?
> 
> OR It is mandatory to apply for FBI check only after I am asked for it by the CO/DIAC?


You can apply for them before you're asked for them by your CO, but you should be aware that the date on your PCCs (FBI/state police check) determines the date by which you must enter Australia to validate your visa once it is granted. You must enter the country within a year of either your PCCs or meds, whichever date is first. For example, if your FBI PCC is dated 1 February 2013 and your meds are completed 1 June 2013, you have until 1 February 2014 to enter Australia.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> You can apply for them before you're asked for them by your CO, but you should be aware that the date on your PCCs (FBI/state police check) determines the date by which you must enter Australia to validate your visa once it is granted. You must enter the country within a year of either your PCCs or meds, whichever date is first. For example, if your FBI PCC is dated 1 February 2013 and your meds are completed 1 June 2013, you have until 1 February 2014 to enter Australia.


Thank you stormgal for the responses. 
I moved back to my home country and no longer a resident in US. so as per diac i need only the fbi check and the state pcc are no longer required.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

stormgal said:


> You can "frontload" them - that's what I did - not with the FBI, but with my
> State checks. (you have to get your local States rap sheet as well). The only thing is that both the FBI and State police checks have expiration dates. My State police checks said "not valid after 3 months" or something like that. The FBI does take forever processing background checks, though, but if you don't have any type of record and you're in the US, you should get it just a bit sooner than what their website says.


btw what is frontload?


----------

